# Wanted: Official Results SBN 2012



## audionublet (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone have them? Post em up!


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

unless someone was at the awards ceremony writing down results you gonna be waiting a while


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

I will try to help>
IASCA has two different events at SBN each year.....the "regular" SBN Triple-point event, and the INAC North American Championship event. Effectively, this doubles the amount of classes they have, and the INAC is supposed to be the "Finals" event where peeps with enough points accumulated from shows attended from the prior year would compete for the title of "World Champ". That make sense?

MECA was also there holding a regional triple point SQ event , a major stop in their yearly circuit to gather points to attend their "Finals" event in the fall. 

In both orgs, competitors may also choose to do "single-seat" OR two-seat SQ judging.

That being said, here's what I personally know....

INAC Expert Solo (single seat) Champion Scott Buwalda (G35)....runner up by 1 point, Fred Lynch (Arc Saturn)

INAC Expert 2 seat Champion John Marsh (Arc Eclipse), runner up Todd Crowder (JBL Camaro), 3rd James Halter.

INAC Pro-Am 1 seat....3rd Jeff Kidwell (Meatball , Arc Jeep Commander), 4th Jorge Delgado (Arc charger)

INAC Rookie 1 seat..Champ Brian Boudreau (Arc Scion)

SBN Pro-Am 1 seat....Champ Jeff Kidwell (Arc Jeep Commander),.2nd Jorge Delgado (Arc Charger)

SBN Pro SQC 1 seat....myself 4th (Big Meat)

SBN Ultimate SQC 2 seat...Natan Budiono (JBL), Larry Woolacott (blue Buick Regal) 2nd, 3rd was myself (Dodge Aspen)

MECA ModEx one seat...Champion Steve Cook (Zapco Avalanche), 2nd Jorge Delgado (Arc Charger), 3rd Brett Nelker (Arc Rodeo)

MECA Modified 1 seat..Champion Jeff Kidwell (Arc Jeep Commander)

MECA ModEx two seat...Champion Ron Baker (Focal/Mosconi Impala), 2nd myself (Arc Dodge Aspen), 3rd

MECA Extreme one seat...Champ myself (Big Meat), 2nd Larry Woolacott (blue Regal), 3rd

MECA Master champ Fred Lynch (Arc Saturn), 2nd



Thats all i can recall at the moment...i will edit this post as I receive further info from my team. If anyone else has any names and placings , please post them! And state the classes.....
thanks!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

audionutz said:


> I will try to help>
> IASCA has two different events at SBN each year.....the "regular" SBN Triple-point event, and the INAC North American Championship event. Effectively, this doubles the amount of classes they have, and the INAC is supposed to be the "Finals" event where peeps with enough points accumulated from shows attended from the prior year would compete for the title of "World Champ". That make sense?
> 
> MECA was also there holding a regional triple point SQ event , a major stop in their yearly circuit to gather points to attend their "Finals" event in the fall.
> ...


INAC Rookie Champion --Brian Boudreau Arc Audio Scion freshmeat Newb


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Awesome job!


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Congrats to everyone! :rockon:


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

SBN Expert Solo 1 seat- Champion Fred Lynch (Arc Saturn)


----------



## Mohawkboom (Dec 16, 2009)

INAC Pro-Am 2nd place Louis Chouinard Team ARC/TeamCSC Van)
SBN Pro-am 3rd place as well..

INAC and SBN IQC champ too


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Mohawkboom said:


> INAC Pro-Am 2nd place Louis Chouinard Team ARC/TeamCSC Van)
> SBN Pro-am 3rd place as well..
> 
> INAC and SBN IQC champ too


I was starting to worry that you guys headed back home, empty handed.

Thanx for the update


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

INAC Amateur SQ (me!) - Blair williams 1st 
INAC Amateur install (me again  2nd


----------



## jonesy22645 (Oct 11, 2010)

SBN pro SQC 1 seat 3rd place, Harold Jones (focal) silver mazda 3


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Thrill_House said:


> INAC Amateur SQ (me!) - Blair williams 1st
> INAC Amateur install (me again  2nd


Nice, keep em trophies coming over the border!


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh, and for anyone that didn't see it on Hybrid's Facebook page, Scott says this is his last year competing.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Neil_J said:


> Oh, and for anyone that didn't see it on Hybrid's Facebook page, Scott says this is his last year competing.



Why? I don't have FB, so fill me in?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

millerlyte said:


> Why? I don't have FB, so fill me in?


My guess:
Go out on top
Focus on building his Team's resume. 


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

bikinpunk said:


> My guess:
> Go out on top
> Focus on building his Team's resume.
> 
> ...


That's how I took his comments on FB as well. 8 IASCA championships is a pretty good place to hang your hat (no pun intended...). I'm also sure with the company growing like it is that the travel needs of competing are getting more difficult.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Mohawkboom said:


> INAC Pro-Am 2nd place Louis Chouinard Team ARC/TeamCSC Van)
> SBN Pro-am 3rd place as well..
> 
> INAC and SBN IQC champ too


are you no longer on Team Hybrids?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

MECA RESULTS ARE UP

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/dnn50/Events/tabid/76/ctl/eventresults/mid/438/eventid/1287/Default.aspx


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

BigRed said:


> are you no longer on Team Hybrids?


Me and the van are still on Team Hybrids! Got back home this morn after a 23h drive.... lots of catch up to do lol


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

@Basshead- love the van man!!! I was pleasantly surprised!!!Keep up the good work!!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Wait... who's this Jeff Augustyn guy from state not available? There were 6 mod ex people when I'd asked, and there were only six called out at awards. Where'd he suddenly come from? :worried:

Also, not to call into question any math skills here, but yeah, kinda. As far as most improved goes, I know that Demetrius's score improved more than tenfold over who actually won it. What's up with that?


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

nepl29 said:


> @Basshead- love the van man!!! I was pleasantly surprised!!!Keep up the good work!!


Thanks!

what a weekend... overheating engine after the solid state relay that control the radiator fan failed. This cause all kind of other unexpected issues. Done well in install but will have to kick in a notch higher for sound.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

millerlyte said:


> Wait... who's this Jeff Augustyn guy from state not available? There were 6 mod ex people when I'd asked, and there were only six called out at awards. Where'd he suddenly come from? :worried:


He came from parts unknown apparently


----------



## Mr enbie (Mar 28, 2012)

audionutz said:


> I will try to help>
> IASCA has two different events at SBN each year.....the "regular" SBN Triple-point event, and the INAC North American Championship event. Effectively, this doubles the amount of classes they have, and the INAC is supposed to be the "Finals" event where peeps with enough points accumulated from shows attended from the prior year would compete for the title of "World Champ". That make sense?
> 
> MECA was also there holding a regional triple point SQ event , a major stop in their yearly circuit to gather points to attend their "Finals" event in the fall.
> ...


Correction>>>> Natan Budiono is NOT team JBL anymore..It is team Flux


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

millerlyte said:


> Wait... who's this Jeff Augustyn guy from state not available? There were 6 mod ex people when I'd asked, and there were only six called out at awards. Where'd he suddenly come from? :worried:
> 
> Also, not to call into question any math skills here, but yeah, kinda. As far as most improved goes, I know that Demetrius's score improved more than tenfold over who actually won it. What's up with that?


Jeff Augustyn had the black Mini parked behind mine (diyma user name necrophidious). I thought he was in Mod Street with me, and took a trophy. His car sounded good, but no way he was in Modex  They've got me listed from Parts Unknown as well, and thought I took fifth place, not fourth. Not sure what's up with the results page, it looks mostly correct except for what I mentioned. Maybe Matt R or someone could chime in?


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Neil_J said:


> Jeff Augustyn had the black Mini parked behind mine (diyma user name necrophidious). I thought he was in Mod Street with me, and took a trophy. His car sounded good, but no way he was in Modex  They've got me listed from Parts Unknown as well, and thought I took fifth place, not fourth. Not sure what's up with the results page, it looks mostly correct except for what I mentioned. Maybe Matt R or someone could chime in?


... Now I'm really confused. I would like to know exactly what the deal is with this. And I would like to have some of my points back if he is supposed to be in your class. I know I saw Mod Street on his piece of paper that was sitting outside his car for two days.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

millerlyte said:


> ... Now I'm really confused. I would like to know exactly what the deal is with this. And I would like to have some of my points back if he is supposed to be in your class. I know I saw Mod Street on his piece of paper that was sitting outside his car for two days.


He had a P99RS, a two-way stage, and a sub... that's it. And after thinking about it, I recall he got the first place for mod street at the awards ceremony. Definitely some error in posting the results to the MECA site, or maybe I didn't get enough sleep and imagined the whole thing.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

i talked to steve last night and he was having some issues putting all the results in, they will be corrected by the end of today, but if something still look wrong email him


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

Neil_J said:


> He had a P99RS, a two-way stage, and a sub... that's it. And after thinking about it, I recall he got the first place for mod street at the awards ceremony. Definitely some error in posting the results to the MECA site, or maybe I didn't get enough sleep and imagined the whole thing.


He took 2nd behind me in MECA mod street. It looks like Steve has the results up now.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*SSA picked up a pair of bass boxing world championships, along with two world records. Not a single Zcon failed, was wonderful to see the sheer amount of power and all the demo'ing our guy's did and have zero subs drop.*


----------



## Tendean17 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mr enbie said:


> Correction>>>> Natan Budiono is NOT team JBL anymore..It is team Flux


Congratz Mr. Natan Budiono ! and Welcome to DIYMA.


----------



## Black Widow Accord (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's a few more on the IASCA Front....

Serena Rice Rookie SQ 1st
Serena Rice Rookie IQC 1st
Ed Rice ( Her Hubby) INAC Amateur IQC 2nd
Ed Rice Amateur SQC INAC I believe top 5.
Serena Rice SBN RTA SPL 120.2 and 30 on rta (8th in triple crown)
Mike noonan ( SoundCrafters 2nd in Triple crown)
Ben Sales INAC RTA SPL 1st
Paul Pirro INAC pro SQC 1st or 2nd 
Paul Pirro SBN SQC 1st or 2nd I believe ( Also won a class in meca SQ as well)

Myself ( Jeff Moolevliet) 
SBN AMA IQC 1st
SBN AMA SQC 1st
SBN AMA RTA SPL 14th
INAC RTA SPL 3rd
INAC SQC 2nd
INAC IQC 1st
(Spirit of SQ Award Recipient)
(IASCA Triple Crown Recipient)

Shockwave (Porsche) took home a slew of 2nd's against Todd Crowder from TC audio. ( Todd Crowder Swept his class I believe)


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

millerlyte said:


> Wait... who's this Jeff Augustyn guy from state not available? There were 6 mod ex people when I'd asked, and there were only six called out at awards. Where'd he suddenly come from? :worried:
> 
> Also, not to call into question any math skills here, but yeah, kinda. As far as most improved goes, I know that Demetrius's score improved more than tenfold over who actually won it. What's up with that?


They announced it and he was the one in the room at the moment with the most improvement. They usually do that one on the honor system. Steve did give a decent amount of time for anyone else to come forth but there was no objection.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> INAC Rookie Champion --Brian Boudreau Arc Audio Scion freshmeat Newb


Freshmeat? I wouldn't go that far :laugh:


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Correction Jeff, John Marsh from Team Hybrids took first in INAC 2-seat expert sound quality. John did not compete in IQC.

From the Team Hybrids (Hybrid Audio Technologies) front (in the IASCA North American Championships show only, I didn’t list the lesser SBN and MECA trophies)...

No one in Rookie because the rules prohibit a Rookie competitor from receiving any form of support from a team or manufacturer. No tuning support, no team jerseys, no gear hook-up, nothing. I hope everyone else abided by this rule.
Robert Hilton, INAC 3rd Amateur SQC
Bramouse Muhammad, INAC 4th Amateur SQC
Steven Lasher, INAC 5th Amateur SQC
Louis Chouinard, INAC 1st Pro/Am IQC
Louis Chouinard, INAC 2nd Pro/Am SQC
Hajji Grape, INAC 5th Pro/Am SQC
Jim Meyer, INAC 2nd Pro SQC
Chris Lacombe, INAC 3rd Pro SQC
Larry Woolacott, INAC 1st Pro Ultimate SQC
Larry Woolacott, INAC 1st Pro Ultimate IQC
Larry Woolacott, INAC/SBN 2-seat Triple Crown Inaugural Champion
Larry Woolacott, INAC 1st place SPL/RTA Challenge
Larry Woolacott, MECA Extreme Installation Champion (92 points/100)
(Larry won some other stuff in MECA and SBN too, memory is foggy)
John Marsh, INAC 1st Expert 2-Seat SQC
James Halter, INAC 3rd Expert 2-Seat SQC
Scott Buwalda, INAC 1st Expert Solo SQC, highest sound quality score of the event
Scott Buwalda, INAC 1st Expert Solo IQC, highest installation quality score of the event










Team Hybrids mirrors our competitive year with IASCA’s season, so a new season started for us on Monday, March 26. We are having our annual “enrollment” period to join Team Hybrids from now until April 30th. The 2012/2013 Team will be announced on May 1. Here is the Team Hybrids on-line application: Nobody Beats Hybrid in case anyone is interested. Our next major showing is the MSA Triple-Point event in Arkansas (June), and the USACi Finals in Arkansas in the Fall. We also support a few very talented MECA competitors (Chris Lacombe, Todd Luliak, etc.) in their quest for MECA championships.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

How many competitors (roughly) are in these SQ categories? a dozen? couple dozen? Just curious as to how deep the field is at a big show like this.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Scott- I can't help but feel:

"No one in Rookie because the rules prohibit a Rookie competitor from receiving any form of support from a team or manufacturer. No tuning support, no team jerseys, no gear hook-up, nothing. I hope everyone else abided by this rule."

Was directed @ me.

I did the install myself. I am part of team DIY and yes I represented them @ this event. I had assistance with tuning as to the best of my knowledge is allowed by the rules. I know I've read that. As far as the gear I was running- yes it was all ARC- there is a reason for this. The amp I was running was not performing the way it needed to last time I was judged so I swapped to arc ks amps. I had a decent amount of arc gear in my car already and love the support I get when I call Brad on the phone for tech support. I rep companies that stand behind me as a consumer. 

If IASCA considers being a member of a forum and on a do it yourself team as a connection then I guess I am guilty. (how many other rookies have access to the web?) I myself view it as I did in one year what anyone else with passion and drive could have. I am not a special case. I drove to Daves show in Blacksburg just under a year ago to see what this thing was all about. (this was the only show on the east coast that I knew about)

I met Req- who I'm honored to call a friend-

I met Mic- even though he can't hear quality when it hits him in the face I have a lot of respect for him. He's taught so much over the course of a year. 

As far as gear hookups- I don't think we need to go down the road of where gear came from but if we do I'm willing to post up a trail of paper work. I have nothing to hide on that front. I paid for everything in my car.


If I'm guilty of breaking any of the rules its by an accident or misinterpretation I didn't go down there to hide anything. I went down there to give it 200%. 

Any further questions and I'd like to direct them at the IASCA rules and ethics committee as I feel I did what was asked of me and I'm willing to stand by my decisions.

I will box the trophy up with no questions asked.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

While I'm throwing stuff on the table- Yes I've hosted 2 IASCA events in my area- not sure if that makes a connection- and yes I'm trying to be a judge and would already be if it was an option- I hope passion for something isn't considered ties.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

The following criteria is not considered as receiving ―sponsorship‖:
 Receiving reasonable retail discounts such as commonly advertised (e.g. 25%
or 50% Off Sales)
 Special retail deals such as ―Buy 3, get one free‖ or as an example ―Buy an
amplifier and get a free wire kit‖
 Being a member of a manufacturer supported team.
 Receiving compensation or reimbursements for competition entry fees to attend
a competition as part of a manufacturer supported team.
 Receiving hotel accommodations as a member of a manufacturer supported
team while competing at an event.
 Receiving branded apparel at little or no cost as a member of a
manufacturer supported team.
 Receiving assistance with the tuning or set up of an audio system by a
professional; whether paid or voluntary, at any time prior


Have a wonderful day Sir.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

^I am pretty sure that was not directed at you.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

turbo5upra said:


> The following criteria is not considered as receiving ―sponsorship‖:
>  Receiving reasonable retail discounts such as commonly advertised (e.g. 25%
> or 50% Off Sales)
>  Special retail deals such as ―Buy 3, get one free‖ or as an example ―Buy an
> ...


Most of those sound exactly like sponsorship. Compensation or reimbursements of any kind in particular. The last one I could see. If I pay someone to tune my car, that shouldn't really count. I guess it could be a gray area if that person happened to "donate" their time was also a manufacturer or rep.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

basher8621 said:


> ^I am pretty sure that was not directed at you.


I was one of two in rookies in INAC who was the only one who happened to be wearing a jersey. who had my car parked close to a manufacturer. Sorry if it wasn't but the dig seemed rather directed.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

It's cool...I am pretty sure he was just stating why we didn't have any cars in that class.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

pocket5s said:


> Most of those sound exactly like sponsorship. Compensation or reimbursements of any kind in particular. The last one I could see. If I pay someone to tune my car, that shouldn't really count. I guess it could be a gray area if that person happened to "donate" their time was also a manufacturer or rep.


I had a friend tune my system who asked for nothing in return. When I got down there one correction was made by someone to that tune. I asked to be a part of it so I could learn. The best part is after that small correction I went back to the old tune by accident and the change stood right out. I did exactly what a rookie should do: learn from the great minds around him. 

Thanks again to everyone who has supported me this season.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Fazza, what's up with the Aspen?

Natan!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Sounds like the dig was directed at our forums to me Brian...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Only Scott can clarify his post.. I do see that all the competitors listed are Team Hybrid members.. and the rules do state that no one on his team can compete in Rookie. I'm going to go with him speaking for his team, not for the comp as a whole. But it was kinda leaning both ways.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

req said:


> Sounds like the dig was directed at our forums to me Brian...


How in the world could you extrapolate that from his post? Even if it was at a single member that hardly qualifies as digging the whole forum.



BowDown said:


> Only Scott can clarify his post.. I do see that all the competitors listed are Team Hybrid members.. and the rules do state that no one on his team can compete in Rookie. I'm going to go with him speaking for his team, not for the comp as a whole. But it was kinda leaning both ways.


That's the way I read it personally.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

My God. Holy crap...guilty consciences anyone? The comment was directed at NO ONE. My God.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

pocket5s said:


> How many competitors (roughly) are in these SQ categories? a dozen? couple dozen? Just curious as to how deep the field is at a big show like this.


In my class there was 2- the other mid classes seemed to have 4-5 in each and then the top seemed to be pretty thin like the bottom- 2 in Scott/Fred's class.

I was really hoping to have a few more in my class- I hope Amateur is the way it was last weekend next season.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Browse files from folder "INAC/SBN Results March 24th/25th, 2012"


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

turbo...I didn't even know you were at the show. And if you were parked in the SQ lanes, we were within 300 feet of each other all weekend.

??????


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

turbo5upra said:


> In my class there was 2- the other mid classes seemed to have 4-5 in each and then the top seemed to be pretty thin like the bottom- 2 in Scott/Fred's class.
> 
> I was really hoping to have a few more in my class- I hope Amateur is the way it was last weekend next season.


wow that's pretty sad for such a big show. I'll bet there were a couple dozen SPL guys :\

I remember back in the early 90's there would be a couple dozen cars at _local_ shows, let alone a national event.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Scott Buwalda said:


> turbo...I didn't even know you were at the show. And if you were parked in the SQ lanes, we were within 300 feet of each other all weekend.
> 
> ??????


I was parked along the sidewalk- next to the yellow mustang one car over from your area- I then moved to the right side of the parking lot next to the sidewalk-

I was wearing my team Diyma shirt on Sunday- sitting not too far from you during awards iirc.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

pocket5s said:


> wow that's pretty sad for such a big show. I'll bet there were a couple dozen SPL guys :\
> 
> I remember back in the early 90's there would be a couple dozen cars at _local_ shows, let alone a national event.


To be honest I had wished there would be more in my class.... I really wanted to see how my car stacked up to a group- Good thing is I can review my score with other classes for that.


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

Sponsored or shop cars have a decided advantage over retail installs or diy installs, but IMO being part of a diy team should not matter at all. Meca allows sponsored and shop cars in all but the very lowest class, but most of these competitors Man-Up and run in Expert or Master class as allowed by the rules. Perhaps IASCA will review there rules for next year and at least allow diy team support.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

asota said:


> Sponsored or shop cars have a decided advantage over retail installs or diy installs, but IMO being part of a diy team should not matter at all. Meca allows sponsored and shop cars in all but the very lowest class, but most of these competitors Man-Up and run in Expert or Master class as allowed by the rules. Perhaps IASCA will review there rules for next year and at least allow diy team support.


IASCA no rule prohibiting being a member of a non-manufacturer team. Nor Does MECA.
Rules and wording are specific to say manufacturer or Company.
and last Time I checked MECA has no rule prohibiting a Stock competitor from being sponsored, they just cannot be Manufacturer demo vehicles.

Therefore there is nothing for anyone to review


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Dumb question, but who runs / heads Team Diyma? ANT? If so, would it be considered part of whatever company diyma is run under? 

I'm not trying to add to any argument(s) here, just trying to get clarification on the above point.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Neil_J said:


> Dumb question, but who runs / heads Team Diyma? ANT? If so, would it be considered part of whatever company diyma is run under?
> 
> I'm not trying to add to any argument(s) here, just trying to get clarification on the above point.


I've been wondering this myself.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Neil_J said:


> Dumb question, but who runs / heads Team Diyma? ANT? If so, would it be considered part of whatever company diyma is run under?
> 
> I'm not trying to add to any argument(s) here, just trying to get clarification on the above point.


Velozity started it. Mic is now the Captain.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

turbo5upra said:


> Velozity started it. Mic is now the Captain.


Might be worth a sticky in some forum. I never could find any info on it. What are the requirements, how to apply, etc.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Team DIYMA is not directly involved with ANT or the website/forum.
It was started by a Forum member/moderator who was interested in getting likeminded people who share a passion for SQ and Competition and he asked ANT for permission to use the DIYMA name bc thats how we all connected.
end of story.

Team DIYMA receives no compensation from anything related to this website, well thats not entirely true--we gain a ton of knowledge and friendships via this forum but nothing monetarily.
Team DIYMA does not manufacture or distribute any products
The Only Thing we Build is World Champions


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

So if i understand correctly, it's pretty much autonomous from the forum and management, but still endorsed by them. Hence a "diy" team..
Edit: mic10 beat me to it


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Neil_J said:


> So if i understand correctly, it's pretty much autonomous from the forum and management, but still endorsed by them. Hence a "diy" team..
> Edit: mic10 beat me to it


If by "endorsed" you mean, he hasnt banned some of us yet...then YES

Basically, Any allows us to use the DIYMA name and has been gracious enough to give us some website space since we have all been contributing members.

but thats really about it


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

so I can just say I'm a member because I do install my own stuff and that's it?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

pocket5s said:


> so I can just say I'm a member because I do install my own stuff and that's it?


TEAM DIYMA is based on Team Member referral, recommendation, then approval process.
It is Not OPEN to anyone on the forum. New Members must be referred by a current team Member and approved by the rest of the Team.

It is a Competition Team comprised on forum members who have gone through the above process and proven through their commitment to competition and passion for increasing their knowledge that they deserve to be a team member.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Guys, some of you might want to make new friends


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Mic10is said:


> TEAM DIYMA is based on Team Member referral, recommendation, then approval process.
> It is Not OPEN to anyone on the forum. New Members must be referred by a current team Member and approved by the rest of the Team.
> 
> It is a Competition Team comprised on forum members who have gone through the above process and proven through their commitment to competition and passion for increasing their knowledge that they deserve to be a team member.


That makes sense. Hence my suggestion to have that posted somewhere where others who are interested might find it


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I am not trying to come off as being Elitist or snobbish--but the guys/girls on Team DIYMA take an enormous amount of pride in their accomplishments and work and especially in their teammates.
They are a dedicated group of individuals who all exemplify sportsmanship and dedication.

All of which led Team DIYMA to be named the MECA 2011 TEAM OF THE YEAR

Our membership currently consists of 2 IASCA World Champions, 3 MECA World Champions, every Member is a MECA State champion and numerous other top placements at FINALS events.


Team DIYMA info will be stickied on the forum soon.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Mic10is said:


> I am not trying to come off as being Elitist or snobbish--but the guys/girls on Team DIYMA take an enormous amount of pride in their accomplishments and work and especially in their teammates.
> They are a dedicated group of individuals who all exemplify sportsmanship and dedication.
> 
> All of which led Team DIYMA to be named the MECA 2011 TEAM OF THE YEAR
> ...


That is great. says a lot about the DIY community as a whole. i.e. you don't have to have your work done at a pro shop to have a world class vehicle.



Mic10is said:


> Team DIYMA info will be stickied on the forum soon.


Awesome, thanks


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Mic10is said:


> I am not trying to come off as being Elitist or snobbish--but the guys/girls on Team DIYMA take an enormous amount of pride in their accomplishments and work and especially in their teammates.


On a semi-related note. I was blown off by several of the "pros" there. The Team Diyma crew and diyma forum members went seriously out of their way to help me (a newb) out before and during the event. There's NOTHING elitist about that!


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Neil, I hope I wasn't one of those guys. My interpretation of the IASCA rule was that if I sat in your car, you'd be Amateur. This is why I had Klif and others pop by to see you. I hope that I didn't offend you by that.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Neil has some pretty stellar install skills- I wish I could have done more for him but I didn't want to mismatch his speaker wires as he had something rather cool and complex going on- cool idea btw. And as far as tuning with an ms8- ohnoes! Tonally it did a great job but kept putting it over the steering wheel. You have a great grasp thus far and I hope you take the time to get a processor worthy of your install.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Scott Buwalda said:


> Neil, I hope I wasn't one of those guys. My interpretation of the IASCA rule was that if I sat in your car, you'd be Amateur. This is why I had Klif and others pop by to see you. I hope that I didn't offend you by that.


Lol it would have been nice to get a few minutes of your time Sunday after the judging was done, but your camera guy wouldn't let me get anywhere near you. No offense taken but don't forget about the new guys, even the OG's around here were newbs once apon a time


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

I hear what you are saying. I got my first meal in three days that actually included protein Sunday at 2:00 PM.  All I wanted to do by that point was sit in the shade and enjoy the breeze. My humblest apologies.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

> The Only Thing we Build is World Champions


 Gonna call (politely) BS on this..... and loop right back to


> we gain a ton of knowledge and friendships via this forum


- you Champions do a tremendous amount of building, though perhaps not physically tangible, of great value non-the-less. In many regards, what is keeping this hobby going.

*I know of no other hobby where the top dogs (World Champions) share their methods as much.* So the other thing you build- the knowledge base of others; some of whom may actually take the title some day. (You are to be commended- thank you, thank you, and again, thanks!)

How's that for irony. "Son, I'm going to teach you what I know so that you can be better. Maybe even better than me". 

Humbly,
Thanks 



(back to the thread topic now)


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

danno14 said:


> I know of no other hobby where the top dogs (World Champions) share their methods as much. So the other thing you build- the knowledge base of others; some of whom may actually take the title some day.
> 
> How's that for irony. "Son, I'm going to teach you what I know so that you can be better. Maybe even better than me".
> 
> ...


Nothin' wrong with that. After all, where would this hobby be if not for the multitudes of champions and hardcore DIYers sharing their knowledge? This isn't a "finders keepers losers weepers" primary school game. Educating the uneducated is what keeps sound quality going strong.

It says a lot about someone who can teach a newbie to become a champion, even a more successful one than he is. In fact, there's never enough of those guys to go around.


----------



## Black Widow Accord (Mar 3, 2011)

turbo5upra said:


> The following criteria is not considered as receiving ―sponsorship‖:
>  Receiving reasonable retail discounts such as commonly advertised (e.g. 25%
> or 50% Off Sales)
>  Special retail deals such as ―Buy 3, get one free‖ or as an example ―Buy an
> ...


 You are absolutely correct! Per the IASCA rules... Serena is a rookie as well and part of team PPI ( Epsilon, Soundstream Precision Power) the only support she has is tuning from the team captain, and a jersey... which fall within the rules!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Black Widow Accord said:


> You are absolutely correct! Per the IASCA rules... Serena is a rookie as well and part of team PPI ( Epsilon, Soundstream Precision Power) the only support she has is tuning from the team captain, and a jersey... which fall within the rules!


A rookie this season? Cool... best of luck- Was a fun first year for me~

I hope I can learn to get my tune on this year- Yes I can get a basic tune to sound good but I want to excel @ it a year from now.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Scott Buwalda said:


> I hear what you are saying. I got my first meal in three days that actually included protein Sunday at 2:00 PM.  All I wanted to do by that point was sit in the shade and enjoy the breeze. My humblest apologies.


Scott, didn't you hear that kids these days are entitled to everything under the sun, including free support from world-class champions like yourself, even if it means missing meals and other basic human rights? Sheesh


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

^LOL Brother, by the time mid-afternoon rolled around, after I had gotten my first solid meal in three days, and all the stress of judging rolled off of me, I could have curled up into a ball and slept for eighteen hours.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Scott Buwalda said:


> ^LOL Brother, by the time mid-afternoon rolled around, after I had gotten my first solid meal in three days, and all the stress of judging rolled off of me, I could have curled up into a ball and slept for eighteen hours.


Replace judging with exams and welcome to the daily life of a college kid


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

danno14 said:


> Gonna call (politely) BS on this..... and loop right back to
> 
> I know of no other hobby where the top dogs (World Champions) share their methods as much. So the other thing you build- the knowledge base of others; some of whom may actually take the title some day.
> 
> ...



Im sorry that is your perspective on things but as an IASCA and MECA Champion, I know I have zero issues sharing my knowledge with others. I mentor MANY people on this forum and on our Team, as well as others not on our team.
And I do this to pay things forward to the many people before me, also world champions who helped me get to this point.
Guys like Eric Stevens, Steve Head, Jeff Smith, Mark Elderidge, Todd Luliak,Howard Cantor and Many Many others have all been instrumental in my success and knowledge over the years and none of them have ever shyed away from sharing what they know.

On Top of that I host and Judge events to keep autosound competition going and moving forward.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

What Mic said. Hell last year I gave a little lesson in tuning and ended up taking runner-up behind the guy I helped. Did it upset me? A little. But in the end I was happy to have helped the guy and I guess what I showed him was right. He beat me. I beat myself.

Chuck


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Mic-
My apology, as you took my previous statement as the opposite of what I intended....as you effectively mention below, and I tried to say earlier "I know of no other hobby where the top dogs (World Champions) share their methods as much"

Luver said "Hell last year I gave a little lesson in tuning and ended up taking runner-up behind the guy I helped"
=
Mine- "Son, I'm going to teach you what I know so that you can be better. Maybe even better than me".

You guys are doing (building) the knowledge base of a multitude of people on here, myself included. While I have absolutely zero intention of ever competing, I am grateful that I may learn from and emulate those who do. 
Best regards,
Dan



Mic10is said:


> Im sorry that is your perspective on things but as an IASCA and MECA Champion, I know I have zero issues sharing my knowledge with others. I mentor MANY people on this forum and on our Team, as well as others not on our team.
> And I do this to pay things forward to the many people before me, also world champions who helped me get to this point.
> Guys like Eric Stevens, Steve Head, Jeff Smith, Mark Elderidge, Todd Luliak,Howard Cantor and Many Many others have all been instrumental in my success and knowledge over the years and none of them have ever shyed away from sharing what they know.
> 
> On Top of that I host and Judge events to keep autosound competition going and moving forward.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

No Sweat, as I said in PM i may have jumped the gun on my response as well. so many different ways to interpret words on a screen.


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Fazza, what's up with the Aspen?
> 
> Natan!


What u mean Homey? U didnt see the thread?

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion-no-question-dumb/126079-uncle-audio-has-been-busy-gents-sbn.html


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Nope, didn't see it till now...don't stop in the newb section too often.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Congrats Brian for taking INAC Rookie and bringing the trophy back to the DIYMA clubhouse! Also congrats to all the other competitors as well. Hopefully it will be an eventful summer.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Velozity said:


> Congrats Brian for taking INAC Rookie and bringing the trophy back to the DIYMA clubhouse! Also congrats to all the other competitors as well. Hopefully it will be an eventful summer.


With 3 cars to build I think eventful is the understatement of the week... lol


----------



## silent_riot (Apr 18, 2007)

SBN SQC IQC RTA and TRIPLE CROWN Results



> SBN RESULTS
> SQC
> 
> Rookie
> ...


INAC SQC IQC and RTA results



> INAC RESULTS
> 
> SQC
> 
> ...


----------

